# External soundcard for win7



## krips (Sep 7, 2008)

I've been having a time trying to find one that has drivers for windows 7 and has been recommended by somebody. Any ideas? Thx.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

If you run a search on this forum I'm sure you can come up with a few options.


----------

